# Need advice on this guy (young pigeon?)



## johnnyecosse (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi this guy has been around my garden for a couple of days now unable to fly and I'm pretty sure he hasnt eaten or had any water in that time. When I've approached he eventually walks but seems to stumble forwards. He just seems to want to sit still (didnt move overnight). I dont know if its young and in need of help or old and dying. Anybody local to Muirkirk in East Ayrshire that can help?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is a woodpigeon with adult plumage, so may be sick or injured in some way. It would be best if you can contain him (they are nervy birds, but should not be a problem if he is sick). Maybe a box with plenty of ventilation, cage, other safe enclosure. 

If he has not had water he will be dehydrated - needs some slightly warm water with salt & glucose (or sugar). Usual mix is pt of warmish water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 Tablespoon glucose powder or sugar mixed in - so even a small pot of water and a pinch of each would be OK.. 

Give when he has had a chance to settle. Ideally he would be placed on a heating pad first, but most folks don't tend to have them as a matter of course.

They are nervous about being handled, I have to say, but sometimes pigeon beaks have to be guided into water (below nostrils) to encourage drinking.

If you can open the beak and check for any kind of yellow gunge inside, that'll rule in or out one possible problem.

Once he has some liquid in him, he can be fed, but not too soon. Mixed corn, wild bird seed ... thawed out peas and corn ... but first thing is to catch him.

May be a wildlife resource to take him, but I don't know relative locations in Scotland too well. Will check

Will move this to 'Woodpigeons and others.....' section so UK people will pick up easier.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the only place I could find, it sounds ideal but around 45 miles away.

http://www.hessilheadwildlife.org.uk/index.htm

If you can't get it there and they can't collect, ask if they know of rescuers closer to you.

Please keep us updated.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those woodies are so beautiful.


----------



## johnnyecosse (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for advice - I'm now pretty sure he has a broken right wing so I'll take him to rescue centre. They said they were very busy and if break was in the wrong place he'd be put to sleep. Got to try though eh!


----------



## johnnyecosse (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to those that replied - just to close thread - last night threw a towel over bird and caught him easily. Unfortunately a couple of minutes after placing him in a box his heart gave in (I think). Good thing is it died very quickly which I reckon is better than starving to death suffering from a broken wing and dehydration. I reckon he was just too weak at that stage. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear the update, but thanks for trying and letting us know.

Pigeons go downhill quickly when they don't want to eat or drink-early intervention increases the odds, and who knows what else could have been wrong besides the wing. When they get to a point where they are so dehydrated and hungry any amount of stess can do this. 

May this beautiful bird rest in peace.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am very sorry.

They can die of a heart attack very easily when handled by humans, it is the adrenalin rush that causes it. It happened to me when catching a sick adult woodie very recently, I felt terrible...perhaps their weakened state makes them more vulnerable, because I have seen others survive being mauled by a dog or cat. Please don't let this sad end stop you from helping another woodie in the future.

Cynthia


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sorry to hear that this beauty passed away real a goodlooking bird* GEORGE


----------

